# Why are people still discussing self driving?



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Didn't I tell you about 4-5 years ago when this whole crap started getting hyped by Uber that self driving cars were not going to be ready for at least 10-20 years?

The failures in the most advanced self driving (Tesla) only echo the "I told ya so's", as usual with silicon valley, this is another bait for greedy old people who don't know what to do with their money, this sub forum should be closed and reopened again in 10 years.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Why?
Because they are ignorant ants.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I felt the same.....even when they are 100% reliable there are other issues. Who maintains them? Where do they park them? Who pays for insurance? What about the mass amount of litter, garbage, crap, urine, feces, condoms, menstrual fluid, semen that will be in them daily???


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I felt the same.....even when they are 100% reliable there are other issues. Who maintains them? Where do they park them? Who pays for insurance? What about the mass amount of litter, garbage, crap, urine, feces, condoms that will be in them daily???


In the neighborhood I grew up in ... they'd be target practice.
They'd be cheap motel rooms for the hookers.
Completely trashed in days ... maybe hours.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I felt the same.....even when they are 100% reliable there are other issues. Who maintains them? Where do they park them? Who pays for insurance? What about the mass amount of litter, garbage, crap, urine, feces, condoms that will be in them daily???


Oh that's a different issue that comes next, the feasibility of using one of those cars as a taxi, today alone, Ubering with a Tesla is the dumbest thing you can do, repairs are insanely expensive and you have a down time of 1 hour a day just to fuel 300 miles or so, provided they are all in the highway, in the city you get less.

They will probably charge pax relentlessly for cleanups that they don't give us or think twice about giving us, in the end the experience will not be as pleasant and they will lose more clients.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

My retirement plan is to harvest self-driving cars from the streets of Southern California and sell them as parts. I mean, is it really stealing if the car drives itself to you to get stripped?



just kidding


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have said the same about self driving, it will come and probably not in the same way they are trying to implement now. It only makes sense if cars can communicate with each other.
As far as maintenence, you would think they would learn from scooters, and cars will be worse.

As far as ubering in a tesla, not the brightest idea in terms of capital cost but absolutely awesome in terms of cost per mile. There are limo services doing really well with them.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> I felt the same.....even when they are 100% reliable there are other issues. Who maintains them? Where do they park them? Who pays for insurance? What about the mass amount of litter, garbage, crap, urine, feces, condoms that will be in them daily???


As you know, Uber's always been great at risking other people's money and benefitting from other people's labor, so why should that change with SDCs?

Most likely they won't purchase the vehicles nor will they maintain them. They'll offload all of those pesky costs onto another party or parties who will in turn use low-paid grunts (many of them illegals) to clean out the vehicles. They'll probably have industrial-grade interiors that are much easier to clean than standard vehicles.

As EVs their maintenance would be quite a bit less than gas-powered vehicles and they'd be outfitted with plenty of cameras to protect against vandalism both inside and outside the vehicles.

Parking would be much less of an issue than for standard vehicles because the cars can be "fetched" automatically when needed.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have said the same about self driving, it will come and probably not in the same way they are trying to implement now. It only makes sense if cars can communicate with each other.
> As far as maintenence, you would think they would learn from scooters, and cars will be worse.
> 
> As far as ubering in a tesla, not the brightest idea in terms of capital cost but absolutely awesome in terms of cost per mile. There are limo services doing really well with them.


Depends, lower TCO than a Camry Hybrid. TCO is what affects your bottom line, not just initial purchase price and not just operating cost. 








Electric Car vs Gas Car Cost Comparison


Tesla Model Y vs. Lexus RX If you would like to use this sheet, simply copy/duplicate it and paste into a Google Sheet. Model,Tesla Model Y Performance,Lexus RX,Sources Purchase Price,$59,990,$44,150,$64,189,20000,*Variables You Can Change Have Grey Background,Avg miles/year,<a href="http://www....




docs.google.com


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> As you know, Uber's always been great at risking other people's money and benefitting from other people's labor, so why should that change with SDCs?
> 
> Most likely they won't purchase the vehicles nor will they maintain them. They'll offload all of those pesky costs onto another party or parties who will in turn use low-paid grunts (many of them illegals) to clean out the vehicles. They'll probably have industrial-grade interiors that are much easier to clean than standard vehicles.
> 
> ...


That was Elon's vision. People buy Tesla and let it go out and make money when owner is at work/home and not needing the car.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

p7wang said:


> That was Elon's vision. People buy Tesla and let it go out and make money when owner is at work/home and not needing the car.


People would only think about doing something like that when they can buy a Tesla for cheaper than a Corolla.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Schmanthony said:


> People would only think about doing something like that when they can buy a Tesla for cheaper than a Corolla.


Tesla is the most profitable automaker now, if there were more competition, Elon probably would offer the Model 3 at $30K or less today.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

p7wang said:


> That was Elon's vision. People buy Tesla and let it go out and make money when owner is at work/home and not needing the car.


That's a fun theory..

Until the first time someone's toddler picks up a used condom in the back of the family's Tesla Minivan on the way to church sunday morning.

OK i've been working YEARS trying to come up with the worst case scenerio of a PR nightmare. Probobly since 2018 or so that's the worst i've come up with


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> if the car drives itself to you to get stripped?


Sounds like surrender to me.
Suicide.
Understandable.

*WHY did I respond to a six month old thread. Not like this is my first day here.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ants are discussing this because of the obvious frightful implications on their financial future, and are projecting their hopeful reasons of why, even though driverless cars WILL become a thing soon, that they will still be able to hustle - e.g., because pax in driverless cars will be dumping 5 kinds of bodily fluids (urine, feces, semen, blood, snot) on them all the time, turning off potential pax.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Uber Eats ditches delivery drivers as it rolls out self-driving cars in 2 states


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

level 5 SDC's are sci fi fiction. they have been claiming they're only 2 years away since 2015. we're about to head into 2023 and nothing.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

They stopped doing it because too many people were getting injured or killed by these things.


----------

